# trip to colorado



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

so hopefully my friends and i will be able to drive out to colorado this spring break for about a week. we want to hit up a few of the main hills out there (breckenridge,vail, kaystone etc.) 
We are all 17 and as you can imagine the budget isnt very big. 

We dont have a lot planned out yet so if anyone has any advice for a trip like this it will help 
thanks


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

So you are on a budget and you want to hit Vail, Breck, Keystone? Do you have an Epic pass? If not it's going to be over $80 a day per person for each spot. $90 for Vail. You can get slightly cheaper tickets at the local grocery stores in Denver. So say over $70 a day for Breck, Keystone and $80 a day for Vail.

Loveland, Arapahoe Basin, Monarch, Wolf Creek are going to be a lot cheaper. In the case of the Wolf Creek, you'll actually have snow too...


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> So you are on a budget and you want to hit Vail, Breck, Keystone? Do you have an Epic pass? If not it's going to be over $80 a day per person for each spot. $90 for Vail. You can get slightly cheaper tickets at the local grocery stores in Denver. So say over $70 a day for Breck, Keystone and $80 a day for Vail.
> 
> Loveland, Arapahoe Basin, Monarch, Wolf Creek are going to be a lot cheaper. In the case of the Wolf Creek, you'll actually have snow too...


 
If you want snow try out the western slope resorts. Powderhorn, and Crested Butte both have good snow conditions right now as well. P=horn is 53.00 dollars for a ticket. CB is 78 for under 17, and Snowmass is 81.00(less if you buy early.( Plus all these mountains have stay and ride packages.) If you are for the party scene the choose breck or snowmass. If you are there for mountain and snow conditions choose CB and or P-horn.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

thanks for the advice 
do CB, powderhorn, wolfcreek and places like that still have good terrain parks because thats were we will be spending most of out time unless there is some good powder conditions


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

nitroboarder22 said:


> thanks for the advice
> do CB, powderhorn, wolfcreek and places like that still have good terrain parks because thats were we will be spending most of out time unless there is some good powder conditions


Not any parks worth mentioning at all. Wolf Creek has the best snow in Colorado right now. Check out Monarch too. Those are cheap and best conditions in the state right now. 

The expensive spots will have larger parks where you can spend your time if you can afford it. 

Do you not have a local park near you at all? In my opinion, driving to CO for spring break to spend in a park is a bit sketchy.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Come to CO to ride park? Seems odd to me


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

well im a midwest rider so all i really know how to ride is park. 
im not gonna spend all my time in the park but thats what im best at. 

i have only been to real mountains one other time when i was 14 so you guys know more than i do 
how easy is it to get to the real powder runs on mountains


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

It's real easy if it just snowed ( =

I would highly recommend a wolf creek trip if you guys are on a tight budget. It's the most bang for the buck around here imo


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I board with my family 3-4 weeks a year in wolf creek, spring break 13th-21st is one of those weeks. There is no terrain park per se in wolf creek. There are some jumps that have been dug out/formed somehow throughout the back trails but no true man made terrain park. It is a nature made terrain park. You can get a cheap hotel in pagosa springs or south fork and be within 20 min of the place. Day long lift tickets are $52. You can eat a meal at the lodge for about $6, burger/fries. The parking is close by so we usually just get an ice chest and some food and leave it in the truck, snowboard down to the parking lot at lunch and eat, alot of trails come out at the parking lots and the lifts are near by(within 100 yards). Snow is exceptional around spring break and they usually get plenty of snow in the weeks leading up to it. 

If you really really want a man made terrain park, dont go to wolf creek, they dont have one but they do have stupid amounts of snow and great prices.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

I have also never had better food at a resort at fair market value (lmao) than at Wolf Creek. Sitting on the sunny patio with a tall boy and a real (large) double cheeseburger for around $8 is amazing.


----------



## Gigglinpig (Mar 2, 2010)

I was in Wolf Creek last weekend, and it was one of the best boarding experiences ever. The staff there is wonderful - courteous and helpful. Plus like other people said it is the best bang for the buck. Food is cheap, and the mountain is full of fresh powder most days. The resort is cash only ( except the ticket office ) so carry enough cash with you.


----------



## Bubalouie (Mar 6, 2010)

If all you want to do is park, then save yourself a lot of time, money and driving and go to Echo Mtn, all park, all the time. It is a smaller spot, but worth it if that is all you do. If you are coming to CO to get on a nice, long, wide, fast run, then I do recommend spending the extra money to go to say, Beaver Creek or Vail, etc. These places will have some pretty good bowls to play in too. Also, dont overlook Loveland Ski Area for price and great terrain selection


----------



## Click Here (Feb 17, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Come to CO to ride park? Seems odd to me


?

A51 Terrain Park has been honored with numerous awards, including #2 Terrain Park in the country by TransWorld Magazine. Famous for its unique features, you can jib and hit jumps all day and never leave the park. A51 features its own lift, over 100 features, a super pipe and three jump lines: Park Lane, Main Street and I-70. Freda’s Incubator offers smaller hits and features for the up-and-coming rider or skier.

Keystone Rep+


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Click Here said:


> ?
> 
> A51 Terrain Park has been honored with numerous awards, including #2 Terrain Park in the country by TransWorld Magazine. Famous for its unique features, you can jib and hit jumps all day and never leave the park. A51 features its own lift, over 100 features, a super pipe and three jump lines: Park Lane, Main Street and I-70. Freda’s Incubator offers smaller hits and features for the up-and-coming rider or skier.
> 
> Keystone Rep+


Except there are parks all over the country, and if you are driving West you probably ought to check out some more challenging terrain.


----------



## buddermeup420 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm headin out to breck for spring break, and I'm pretty syked. I'm from the midwest, too so I'm super used to riding the terrain park, although I do ride a lot of pow and tree runs while I'm out there. If your looking for variety go to breck for sure. its a really big place that offers something for everyone. their parks are okay, but as long as there is powder in the bowls, you don't have to worry about it... by the way, being that your driving, I'd bring a whoooolllleee lotta pot. helps. and coffee. have fun.


----------



## Click Here (Feb 17, 2010)

AWNOW said:


> Except there are parks all over the country, and if you are driving West you probably ought to check out some more challenging terrain.


True.
Breck and other places have the best KAT and hiking places.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Click Here said:


> ?
> 
> A51 Terrain Park has been honored with numerous awards, including #2 Terrain Park in the country by TransWorld Magazine. Famous for its unique features, you can jib and hit jumps all day and never leave the park. A51 features its own lift, over 100 features, a super pipe and three jump lines: Park Lane, Main Street and I-70. Freda’s Incubator offers smaller hits and features for the up-and-coming rider or skier.
> 
> Keystone Rep+


DId you just quote transgenderworlds break down of A 51? Have you ever even been in that shithole? Like everyone said you can jib and jump anywhere go drop a rock or hit some trees and ride something you can't.


----------



## Click Here (Feb 17, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> DId you just quote transgenderworlds break down of A 51? Have you ever even been in that shithole? Like everyone said you can jib and jump anywhere go drop a rock or hit some trees and ride something you can't.


That "shit" is my local park. Asshole.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Click Here said:


> That "shit" is my local park. Asshole.



It is Asshole's local park, too. :laugh:


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

so i finally have a date that im going to colorado 
we are leaving april 2nd and staying for a weeks 
I think we are hitting up most of the main resorts there and im excited to ride their parks 

but you guys have inspired me to check out the back country type stuff 
will they still have a lot to offer this late in the season? and if they do, do you guys have any insiders tips?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Click Here said:


> That "shit" is my local park. Asshole.


Want a cookie for that?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, my tip as far as "backcountry type stuff" is to keep you ass in bounds and take advantage of snowcat accessed and hike-to terrain.

This is not the season to be fucking around in the CO backcountry without some serious knowledge. Just today, two more people took a ride in a slide.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you serious? Where'd it slide this time?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Western slope this time.


----------



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

I just came back from CO and boarded in Wolf Creek and Durango. 

Wolf Creek had some amazing snow and back country trails - however they are not well marked. But it is great snow, terrain, cheap, and friendly staff.

Durango blew my mind - really well kept and marked well, super friendly staff, and lots of high speed lifts. They had a variety of everything and was reasonably priced imo. I lost my camera and got it back by the end of the day. The only downside was no powder to ride like wolf Creek.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

clubmyke said:


> I just came back from CO and boarded in Wolf Creek and Durango.
> 
> Wolf Creek had some amazing snow and back country trails - however they are not well marked. But it is great snow, terrain, cheap, and friendly staff.
> 
> Durango blew my mind - really well kept and marked well, super friendly staff, and lots of high speed lifts. They had a variety of everything and was reasonably priced imo. I lost my camera and got it back by the end of the day. The only downside was no powder to ride like wolf Creek.


sweet i cant wait but im assuming the powder days are pretty much over now?


----------



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

check Ski & Snow Report, Ski Deals, Skiing Reviews | OnTheSnow.com and the weather report.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

nitroboarder22 said:


> sweet i cant wait but im assuming the powder days are pretty much over now?


No, it isn't over but the type of snow tends to be heavier and it doesn't keep the powdery feel very long due to the warmer temps.

P.S.

The avalanche on the Western Slope was on the Grand Mesa and it involved two experienced locals. Western Aspect just after noon. One rider got pretty messed up with two broken legs but they were able to call in SAR from cell phones. Neither got completely buried.

CAIC: Colorado Avalanche Information Center


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> So you are on a budget and you want to hit Vail, Breck, Keystone? Do you have an Epic pass? If not it's going to be over $80 a day per person for each spot. $90 for Vail. You can get slightly cheaper tickets at the local grocery stores in Denver. So say over $70 a day for Breck, Keystone and $80 a day for Vail.
> 
> Loveland, Arapahoe Basin, Monarch, Wolf Creek are going to be a lot cheaper. In the case of the Wolf Creek, you'll actually have snow too...


Is that alot? It seems fairly cheap to me. Those are some well known moutains. Enlighten me my snow addicts. Im' new.


----------



## B-Rad (Feb 18, 2010)

clubmyke said:


> I just came back from CO and boarded in Wolf Creek and Durango.
> 
> Wolf Creek had some amazing snow and back country trails - however they are not well marked. But it is great snow, terrain, cheap, and friendly staff.
> 
> Durango blew my mind - really well kept and marked well, super friendly staff, and lots of high speed lifts. They had a variety of everything and was reasonably priced imo. I lost my camera and got it back by the end of the day. The only downside was no powder to ride like wolf Creek.


How friendly the staff is would be the least of my concerns...who the hell cares if they are nice or not? 

Anyways, glad you had fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

i was riding at my local hill in wisconsin at their end of the season jam 
and the last week or so that they have been open the snow was incredibly slow. which is to be expected, its been above freezing for like a month. 

but i was just wondering what the snow conditions are gonna be like in the mountains. it looks like it has been pretty warm there too. that would be a bummer if the snow was that slow there too.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well it'll probably have snow and it'll probably be different than what you're used to.


----------

